# bloody tail...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just moved my reds into another tank and in the process, one of them jumped out of its holding container (about a 5 in drop) while i was taking out my rhom so they could go in and hit the tile floor and was flapping around for about 5 secs, i put him in and they all seemed fine, when i notice one of my rbs tail is red like as if it has blood in it, i dont know if it just happened because they were in black gravel so i couldnt exactly see it then... is this something i should worry about?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

If they are swimming ok and acting like their normal behavior I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would say that it is nothing to worry about.

are they all acting and swimming fine?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yep, RIGHT when i put them in the tank they started beatin the sh*t out of the bluegills in there.

so its a good sign, he seems to be doing fine...


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to hear bro, hope everything works out fine for ya!!!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx, i will keep a close eye on him/her...


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

P's are hardy ,I have dropped a few here and there and they were fine......


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

it is gone already.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> If they are swimming ok and acting like their normal behavior I wouldn't worry about it.










:


----------

